# Play pen attempt (video)



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

We set up a pen for Rufus in the livingroom so we could keep him safe while we were in the other room briefly or actually had to get something done. It didn't take him long to figure that one out  haha.

This video was taken a few days after we brought him home
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywI_57GW3Vc


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

*Very funny......*

I love the play pen attempt!!!!! Lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Brilliant. Same with Flo. The first night we got her I put her crate in a pen this high and she scrambled up the corner and jumped out.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahaha they're just too smart for their own good!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:laugh: fantastic, clever boy ... he just wanted his Mommy lol . My advice put a lid on it lol.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Back to the drawing board


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Hahaha tell me about it. We have a crate for him for now. I wasn't sure how to put a top on the pen that would both hold up and not hurt him. He loves to jump and if I put something hard I'm afraid he'll give himself a concussion hahaha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lol little sweetheart x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha your boys not daft lol


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

kendal said:


> haha your boys not daft lol


unfortunately  ahahaha


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, we all just watched that clip and laughed out loud, what a clever boy! Brontie has just helped wash the car and we kept losing the sponge as she ran off with it all the time. It was so funny, then we had to bath her as she was filthy...


----------



## rozagirl (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha that told you eh Lol


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

aww. So funny and cute. They sure are clever little doggies.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

brilliant, he is gorgeous as well!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha thanks everyone. He was only able to get over by climbing the bars back then... So we set up a wooden board in front of the door to the living room which kept him contained for a little while...buuuut he just learned he can now jump clear over that too, no climbing bars needed. He has also suddenly stopped being afraid to bound up stairs. Oh lord.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh dear ... Mabels very agile and could get up the stairs really early and up the steps in the back garden, jumped up onto my bed which is quite highhe sofa and jumped into and out of the bath ... so much for not allowing pups to do steps !!!! Wilf on the other hand .. would need lifting over a small wall lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh dear ... Mabels very agile and could get up the stairs really early and up the steps in the back garden, jumped up onto my bed which is quite highhe sofa and jumped into and out of the bath ... so much for not allowing pups to do steps !!!! Wilf on the other hand .. would need lifting over a small wall lol x


sounds like a good mixture between the two haha


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG! cutest!!! Lady figured out how to get under the baby gate on day one....so we fixed it....then day two she piled her towel and blanket and toy and got over it....so i let her only have small toys....on day 3 she figured out how to climb it!! needless to say...she is in a crate if we aren't at home.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> OMG! cutest!!! Lady figured out how to get under the baby gate on day one....so we fixed it....then day two she piled her towel and blanket and toy and got over it....so i let her only have small toys....on day 3 she figured out how to climb it!! needless to say...she is in a crate if we aren't at home.


they are really too much ahahah keeps it interesting at least!


----------



## Debh (Dec 13, 2021)

parapluie said:


> We set up a pen for Rufus in the livingroom so we could keep him safe while we were in the other room briefly or actually had to get something done. It didn't take him long to figure that one out  haha.
> 
> This video was taken a few days after we brought him home


That is funny and scary, because the puppy could get hurt. Although , you see kids doing that too.


----------

